# Leather Baron



## MuddyWater (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought this might be a different idea.  I put this idea out there a couple of days ago and thanks to everyone for the responce.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 30, 2008)

"Turned out" Great!!!

Nice job!


----------



## rherrell (Jan 30, 2008)

COOL![8D]


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 30, 2008)

That is nothing like what I expected from reading the other thread.  I like it alot.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice, now l know what too do with my old boots!


----------



## Hello (Jan 30, 2008)

I read the other thread about making a leather pen, and I wasn't too keen on the idea....but now I am! That looks friggen awesome!


----------



## rlharding (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW!! I had a different image entirely based on your last post.  I was thinking it would look something like the leather patchwork from the 60s.


----------



## pipeyeti (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like the handle on my old survival knife I carried when flying in the Navy.


----------



## MuddyWater (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipeyeti_
> 
> Looks like the handle on my old survival knife I carried when flying in the Navy.



That is the look I was going for with this pen.


----------



## fiferb (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pipeyeti_
> 
> Looks like the handle on my old survival knife I carried when flying in the Navy.


Hey, I thought that looked familiar. I carried one of these on my vest flying in the Army, too.


----------



## pipeyeti (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MuddyWater_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You nailed it! Now we just have to sharpen it and add saw serations to one side
Oh and a compas on the end!


----------



## R2 (Jan 30, 2008)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## papaturner (Jan 30, 2008)

You did an excellent job.

Perry


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you do this one just since the posing about leather pens the other day? I love the job you did with it and the arrowhead prop for the pic. It reminds me of a hunting knife I used to have years ago.


----------



## MuddyWater (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> Did you do this one just since the posing about leather pens the other day? I love the job you did with it and the arrowhead prop for the pic. It reminds me of a hunting knife I used to have years ago.



It was in the works, but I thought I would post the other day and see about finishing with CA or something else.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice job, but I think a natural waxed finish might work better, The gloss CA / leather seems wrong to me.  I have thought about this myself a few times and might just give it a go.  

Very good lookin pen all the same!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 30, 2008)

I read the other thread also,looks like you pulled it off quite nicely.GOOD JOB DUDE![^]


----------



## Ligget (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent pen, you really nailed it good![]


----------



## simomatra (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good[]


----------



## lane223 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool K-bar pen (K-bar is the company that made the survival knifes).  I agree that the CA finish is very shiny, but a wax or oil finish may not last. How about a satin CA finish?


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow!  That came out great.  I have a USAF Survival Knife with leather rings.  What a grip!  Of course it's meant to be oiled (baseball glove) and give you a non-slip grip.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like a KA-Bar to me!!  Good Job!!

As for the gloss, some of their knives do have that type of finish


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 31, 2008)

NIIIIIICCCCE...!


----------



## Tanner (Jan 31, 2008)

It looks great!  It looks like an old leather pen!


----------



## ironhorse (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like the handle on my Estwing hammer.
What finish did you use?


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 31, 2008)

Awsomme !!!!! i think you nailed it[8D]


----------



## bitshird (Jan 31, 2008)

When you brought up the subject I thought it might look kind of goofy  I guess I was pretty wrong, [B)] thats a nice looking pen [^] great idea..


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 31, 2008)

Deja-vu all over again. The picture of the knife Bob posted is the spitting image of the hunting knife I had as a youngster. Cool.


----------



## almer (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MuddyWater_
> 
> I thought this might be a different idea.  I put this idea out there a couple of days ago and thanks to everyone for the responce.


I didnt see your other post,ive made a few with real leather and what we call stacked leather,this website has some info on leather wrap for pool cues,www.tigerproducts.com,i believe it has a tutorial for finishing the leather also.I have done quite a few of these on pool cues,they are beauties especially the 2 colored ones,You can also buy the strings of leather fr tandy,they work good on sierra kits too


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 3, 2008)

I better start saving my old shoes...[8D]


Cool looking pen!


----------

